# Looking for the right substrate.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys, Ive been searching for a substrate that is black not like sand and more like eco-complete. I need to get enough for my 180 gallon aquarium and it has to be okay for sifting Cichlids. I would prefer not to pay $35.99 for 20lbs per bag of eco-complete lol.

Anyone know what substrate would match my needs. I plan to plant large swords and some crypts in there as well. Mostly root feeding plants so ill be using root tabs.

Thanks.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i usually eat the cost and buy flourite but i dont think the grains would be right for cichlids you would want a more pebble shaped substrate which wont work for plants. Have you considered a thin layer of the good plant friendly stuff 1st then the cichlid pebbles on top. Im not sure how active your guys are, my cichlids were constantly moving pebbles around their tank which prevented me from planting


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well the Cichlids i have are sand sifting Cichlids, Geophagus. So i would be worried about them cutting their gills or mouth on sharp stone.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

although now that i think about it when i had my dragon gobys they would sift and move the substrate, i would think these guys would be more sensitive to to the sharp rocks. But that being said if they like to play with the sand if you layer they would just mix it all up so maybe just get some decent sand and does it with nutrients. You can could also try the flourite sand they have but i would imagine it would be fairly expensive.

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlouriteBlackSand.html


----------

